# CF-18 High pitch angle



## Dana381 (28 Mar 2022)

NORAD Conducts Op NOBLE DEFENDER in the North
					

new_item_en




					www.canadiandefencereview.com
				




The photo in this article shows a CF-18 escorting a B-52. The CF-18 is at a significant pitch up angle. Is the CF-18 flying straight and level with the Buff or is the photo catching the CF-18 while ascending?

If the CF-18 is flying level then what kind of airspeed would require such a high pitch up? I am assuming the faster it goes the less pitch up neede for level flight. 

Would any of our resident fighter pilots be interested in shedding some light on this fo me?

Cheers,
Dana 🍻


----------



## SupersonicMax (28 Mar 2022)

That’s a fairly shallow angle of attack, assuming it is flying level.


----------



## Dana381 (28 Mar 2022)

Really, does the angle of attack flatten out as speed increases or is it pretty constant? I guess I just assumed that unless it was close to stall it would be less.


----------



## Mick (28 Mar 2022)

Dana381 said:


> Really, does the angle of attack flatten out as speed increases or is it pretty constant? I guess I just assumed that unless it was close to stall it would be less.


Generally, the slower you go, the higher the required AoA will be in order to maintain a given altitude.

Disclaimer: I'm not a fighter pilot


----------

